# Resources > Education Center >  >  Why we dream

## andrewvecsey

Why we have dreams and how to interpret them. See YouTube video "Dreams, Simplified". Dreams, Simplified - YouTube

----------


## Lahzo

Care to start a discussion over it? Anybody can come into a forum and link a video.

----------

